
Ask HN: How does instagress get permission - wootez
Instagram requires users to have a proper business case in order to use their API to like&#x2F;follow people.  Instagram says you shouldn&#x27;t use this to automate likes and follows.  However, instagress seems to sell automated likes and follows - how does this happen? Is instagress secretly a facebook company?
======
MarkCole
Very unlikely that it's a facebook company, the money they're making is
nothing at the scale of facebook. It's more likely they don't have access to
the official API, they've just reverse engineered the instagram
iphone/android/web app and are using that to like/follow people.

